# Plant dieing...



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

My amazon sword is dieing. I don't have the whole lighting and CO2 stuff in yet, is this the problem? They are on they're way, should be in in a few days at the most, as well as the rest of my plants- asian ambulia, wisteria, and gloss-something-or-other (sorry I can't remember the name, it's a really common foreground plant). In the mean time is there anything I can do for my sword?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't worry. The swords in your photos look like they have been grown emersed (out of the water), so they are simply adapting to your aquarium conditions. They will shed all the outer leaves while growing out new, submersed leaves that can look very different from the original foliage.

It should be okay if all your equipment is arriving very soon.

By the way, that looks like a very nice piece of driftwood in the photo. Congrats!

Carlos


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks so much. The plant came in a package, the roots in some gel stuff. It looked kinda cool so I bought it. The driftwood is grapevine- it took ages to sink!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Did you remove the "gel" (rockwool)? If not, you should take the plant out and remove as much of the rockwool as you can before replanting it.

Carlos


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes, I rinsed the roots like it instructed. And I did notice some new leaves growing in today.


----------

